# Kenalog injection into the bladder



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jun 3, 2010)

Has anyone coded a kenalog injection into the bladder with the add of a cystoscope?


----------



## bill2doc (Jun 24, 2010)

Kelly,  I have a cysto with noted Kenalog injection... I cannot find any codes. Were you able to come up with anything?

Thank you
Lynn


----------



## hgarcia (Jun 21, 2011)

*cycto w/kenalog*

I've used 52283 Cystourethroscopy, with steroid injection into stricture because Kenalog is a steroid. 

Hope this helps.

Dee Dee G., CCS, CPC, RMA


----------



## JEYCPC (Apr 23, 2015)

What if the diagnosis is not stricture?  dx: Interstitial cystitis


----------



## BLUCIANI (Jun 7, 2021)

Kenalog is instilled into the bladder, often with heparin and Gentamicin. The installation code would be 51720 in addition to the HCPC drug codes.


----------



## liqgold2@aol.com (Jun 7, 2021)

I would suggest the following coding for your clinical scenario:
                  51700 for the instillation
                  J3300 for the steroid
51720 is used for injecting BCG and Mutamycin into the blAdder...anticarcinogenic agents


----------

